# Can parents visit Australia while waiting for their 103 visa?



## matche (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello, I am going to sponsor my parents for the visa subclass 103. I understand that it may take more than 10 years to process the visa.
My parents may visit Australia in 5 years’ time and stay for a long period (may be 2-3 years), just wondering can my parents visit Australia as a visitor, while their 103 is under processing? 
Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

From DIBP web-site :

*Visitor visas for parents of Australians*

Due to the length of the permanent Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 103) queue, and the desirability of family reunion, we might grant a more generous Visitor visa. You will automatically be considered for this if you are a parent or step-parent of:

-an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
-an eligible New Zealand citizen.

We will consider these applications on a case-by-case basis. We can grant visas that last up to:

-five years for parents outside Australia who are in the Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 103) queue
-three years for parents outside Australia who have had a previous Australian visa and complied with the visa conditions, and either:
have not applied for a Parent visa
have applied for a Parent visa (subclass 103) but are not yet in the Parent visa queue
-18 months for parents who have not previously travelled to Australia and either:
have not applied for a Parent visa, or
have applied for a Parent visa (subclass 103) but are not yet in the Parent visa queue.

The visa will have three extra visa conditions:

-Maximum 12 month stay in 18 months: You cannot stay in Australia for more than 12 months on any visit or for more than 12 months in any 18-month period.
-Health insurance: You must maintain fully comprehensive health insurance while you are in Australia. You could be asked to provide evidence of 12 months health insurance cover when you apply. Reciprocal health arrangements are not adequate to meet this requirement.
-No further stay: You cannot apply for a new visa while you are in Australia. You must leave Australia no later than the date on which your visa ends, except in extremely limited circumstances.


----------



## matche (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks CCMS, do u have the URL of the quote above?? Thanks.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Visitor visa (subclass 600)


----------

